# [Hilfe] Webdialer Rel. 5-2-46-112



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

Hallo Leute!!
Ich bin am verzweifeln, ich hab mir den o. g. dialer eingefangen.

Leider kann man ihn absolut nicht deinstallieren, ich hab alles versucht (Registry einträge, Programmdateien gelöscht, und unistall ausgeführt)

Das ganze geht dann auch --> bis zum nächsten neustart, dann nach ca. 15 Min laufzeit meines Rechners, (internet Verbindung besteht nicht) kommt dieser sch... dialer wieder, ohne vorankündigung ohne alles. Plötzlich ist er wieder in der Taskleiste und und auf dem Desktop!!

Wo versteckt sich bitte die installationsdatei und die installationsroutine, bin wirklich am Verzweifeln.

Im voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Xtrmntr (2 März 2002)

Kenn ich, hatte mir das Teil auch mal eingefangen...versuchs mal (ohne Rechnerneustart) zuerst normale Deinstallation, dann schau bei unter C:\Windows und im unter Windows\System nach, möglicherweise ist da noch ne exe versteckt...und dann noch die Registry säubern...und dann versuch mal, ob es nach einem Neustart was gebracht hat.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2002)

*5-2-46-112*

Wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren, also bei mir hat´s das auf jeden Fall nicht getan. Ich kämpfe jetzt schon seit drei Wochen mit dem Teil und jede Entfernung war umsonst. Egal ob über Registry oder sonst was.
Vermutlich werd ich jetzt wohl mal wieder ein C:\format vornehmen müssen  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2002)

Aber nachdem er wieder da ist, sind auch seine ganzen Symbole (Desktop Icons und so) wieder da, oder? Lässt er sich bei Strg+Alt+Entf sehen? Oder versteckt er sich?
Vielleicht solltet ihr es mal mit einem Freeware Prog wie Trojancheck5 probieren, da kann man nicht nur einstellen was geladen werden soll und was nicht, sondern auch .ini's und so bequem editieren. Wahrscheinlich hat sich der Dialer in solch einer eingenistet...nehmt euch mal die Zeit, öffnet win.ini und so mal mit nem Editor und schaut, ob ihr was findet...


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2002)

Kann ich mir zwar fast nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Programm nicht zu entdecken ist... Aber hier vielleicht die entscheidende Hilfe. Das Programm heisst Registry-Monitor und ist zu finden unter www.sysinternals.com . Mit diesem Prg. könnt ihr die sich verändernden Schlüssel der Registry beobachten und schon seht ihr, wer hier welches Unwesen treibt.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 März 2002)

*Regitry-Monitor auf www.sysinternals.com*

posting als anonymus??? Häh ich bin doch eingeloggt... Ähem oder auch nicht. Unbemerkt wechselt der Status auf anonymus. Heiko???


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2002)

Ich hab mal die Session-Länge hochgesetzt. Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Ich hatte das Problem aber bislang nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!
> Ich bin am verzweifeln, ich hab mir den o. g. dialer eingefangen.
> 
> Leider kann man ihn absolut nicht deinstallieren, ich hab alles versucht (Registry einträge, Programmdateien gelöscht, und unistall ausgeführt)
> ...



weiss denn niemand wie man das sch++ss Teil wegbekommt ich hab genau das selber problem und formatieren will ich nicht hab ich erst vor na woche gemacht


----------



## Devilfrank (16 März 2002)

Wenn dieser Dialer ständig wieder auftaucht, muss er in der Registry stehen und ein definiertes Prg. aufrufen. Hier solltet ihr nochmal gezielt suchen. Folgende Prg. haben sich bei mir bewährt:
1. Ants - www.ants-online.de/ants/download.php
2. Ad-Aware 5 - www.lavasoft.de
3. RegMon - www.sysinternals.com
4. RegCleaner - www.jv16.org
1+2 suchen selbständig nach verdächtigen Prg., Nr.3 ist wichtig bei der Überwachung der laufenden Prozesse (da der Dialer erst nach 15min. wieder auftauchen soll) und Nr.4 sorgt für die Bereinigung der Registry.
Na denne, viel Erfolg


----------

